# Early 1960's model Colt Trooper .357



## Gunenthusiest (Jul 9, 2013)

I need to sell a 1961 or 1962 Colt Trooper .357 It has the original wood (halfmoon) walnut grips. Condtion of gun is VG. Grips are great except for the bottom. There are some indentations. Any help on value would be appreciated. Also come with original duty belt and holster and seperate leather holster all original. 

Tks


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

As always, it depends on condition. Trooper .357 revolvers are not uncommon, and although most Colt revolvers command a premium these days, (they don't make any more), it would have to be in exceptional condition to be worth a lot more than any other. Based on your description, I would expect a $450 to $550 price range. You also stated you have the original duty belt and holster. If you were an LEO and this was your duty weapon, the original belt/holster and a letter from you stating the history (provenance) of the revolver would make it more desirable to some collectors. I already have Troopers in .357 and .38 Special, so I'm good. Good luck to you.


----------

